# United Fruit Co. ships 1940's



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I'm trying to locate deck details for the Fra Berlanga class of ships, built by I believe gulf port ship building company in the 1945- 1948 period.
Any ideas where to look?
Does anyone have the book "Going Bananas" printed by the Maritime History project?


----------



## Beartracks (May 26, 2008)

jerome morris said:


> I'm trying to locate deck details for the Fra Berlanga class of ships, built by I believe gulf port ship building company in the 1945- 1948 period.
> Any ideas where to look?
> Does anyone have the book "Going Bananas" printed by the Maritime History project?



Jerome............................I have "Going Bananas" and I'll drive over to South Thomaston with same in an hour or so and lend it to you. Glad I peeked into Ships Nostalgia this morning and realised your plight.

Best regards;
HUgh


----------

